# Windows Server as VPN/Proxy



## vikes83 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi, I'm essentially trying to use my Windows Server as a VPN/Proxy. I have followed all documentation I could find and have got to the point where I can use my server to browse the web from another IP/PC but I can only navigate to websites on my server I cannot browse to any external sites as it returns 'Bad request (Invalid Hostname)'

Any ideas on how to fix this? 

Thanks in advance :up:


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Have you set up a forwarding IP address on the DNS configuration so that non-local DNS names can be looked up. See DNS Management Console.


----------

